

Objective-C, Designing With Blocks - BenjaminCoe
http://www.benjamincoe.com/post/15891802388/objective-c-designing-with-blocks

======
BenjaminCoe
I still consider myself a novice Objective-C programmer, so take what I say
with a grain of salt. Having said that, I found a lot of casual iOS developers
I talked to weren't taking full advantage of blocks. Hence, I thought it was
worth putting this post out there.

